# Anyone who travelled to AU without the Visa label?



## maxpayne (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello friends,

First of all, thank you so much for all the help you guys do here. I am really sure it helps a lot of people in need like me and I really wish that this forum continues to keep it going forever 

I would like to present my case here too so that some of you could give some insights. I got my Australian PR granted and am looking forward to travel by end of Feb 2013. However, I do not have any Visa label on my passport. I read the article from DIAC's website stating that the new rules does not require a label to be present on the passport.

I would like to know if anyone has traveled to Australia from India in the last few months (Nov-Dec 2012)? I have a transit in Kuala Lumpur Airport, will there be any problems at the immigration department?

Thanks for your time.

Best regards,
Sachin


----------



## CuriousMind (Oct 3, 2012)

Dear Sachin,

I suggest, it's worth having visa label by paying the fees.

Contact your local Australia embassy for the visa label.

It will roughly cost you $70. Refer to form 1405.

Hope this helps.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Sachin,


I just read: 

'Effective 24 November 2012, Australian Government does not require a holder of a valid visa to have a visa label in their passport. You can travel to Australia without a visa label in your passport. All Australia bound international commercial airlines can verify with Australian authorities that you have an Australian visa before you travel to Australia'

I don't think you would have any problem, keep the Visa/PR granted letter handy. 

If you have doubts then do send your passport to High Commission and get visa endorsed, it has a cost so do check your local AHC. 

Best, 

Aussie Girl


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

You do not need a label. The visa is electronic and linked to your passport number which every airline has access to when you check in. 

All you need is your passport and if you want to be sure carry the grant letter.


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Shel is right. I have travelled to Australia many times on various visas from different countries (often Malaysia). Many visas have been without labels for years now. The airlines all have access to the information. If you really want you could bring the visa grant letter but honestly there is absolutely no need. I have never ever needed to show anybody a visa label.


----------



## Laugan2 (Apr 7, 2012)

When you check in at the airport the check in agent will be informed on their screens that you hold a visa for Australia, airlines can get fined thousands for allowing passengers to fly into a country without a visa.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Laugan2 said:


> When you check in at the airport the check in agent will be informed on their screens that you hold a visa for Australia, airlines can get fined thousands for allowing passengers to fly into a country without a visa.


What happens if a computer system at an airport is down? It's a dumb question but a possibility. 
How do they check then? I'm sure they must have the fail safe measures.


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

I travelled to Australia few days back from India without a visa label..There was this annoying guy at Immigration in Bangalore international airport who kept asking me wheres my PR card?? I wad like, whats a PR card..later i realised he was looking out for the visa label..lol..so he started asking too many questions basically when he didnt c my visa label..but in the end we got thru immigration..if u dont want to spend time answering stupid questions at immigration in india, thn i would advise u to go for a visa label..we didnt face any problem at malaysia or australia..nevertheless i got mine stamped for $70 instantly when i reached australia..dont want to keep answering immigration official's stupid questions in the future..


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

katy_aus said:


> I travelled to Australia few days back from India without a visa label..There was this annoying guy at Immigration in Bangalore international airport who kept asking me wheres my PR card?? I wad like, whats a PR card..later i realised he was looking out for the visa label..lol..so he started asking too many questions basically when he didnt c my visa label..but in the end we got thru immigration..if u dont want to spend time answering stupid questions at immigration in india, thn i would advise u to go for a visa label..we didnt face any problem at malaysia or australia..nevertheless i got mine stamped for $70 instantly when i reached australia..dont want to keep answering immigration official's stupid questions in the future..


Exactly my point. Thank you Katie.


----------



## Laugan2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> What happens if a computer system at an airport is down? It's a dumb question but a possibility.
> How do they check then? I'm sure they must have the fail safe measures.


I used to work for British Airways, the system rarely went down but check in for international flights with transfers from across the world and baggage weights, meals, seats numbers would be virtually impossible to be done manually. 
Just check in online and you'll be fine, we carried a photocopy of our visas but no one wanted to see them anyway. But the visas copies are very useful when you're here for applications ie schools, Medicare card, jobs etc


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well that's interesting about the Indian immigration wanting a "PR card" and quite bizarre given thousands of Indians have various visas to Australia. Obviously that's why you specifically asked about India so I apologise for commenting about Malaysia and other countries. I honestly have never needed one and have lived in Aus for years but I guess unfortunately you might want to get a visa label. 

If a computer did happen to go down there would be chaos and they just couldn't board the flight as almost all foreigners would have e visas. But I would like to comment that in my experience flights to Australia cannot be checked in online because of the visa requirement. But I would guess you could check in from India to Malaysia online.


----------



## maxpayne (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you all for taking the time to reply to my query, really appreciate it.

Well, I have no issues paying the Visa Evidence Charge (VEC) for getting the visa label in my passport. When I contacted the department earlier, I was told about the change in rules and that Australia’s modern electronic visa system (the Visa Evidence Verification Online (VEVO) system) will electronically confirm that a traveler has the authority to travel to Australia.

Now that my travel date is nearing, I am not sure if I will get my passport back on time if I were to submit it. The only reason for my worry is that at times we end up meeting such officers in some Indian airports and convincing them is a real tale in itself.

I was hoping to get it done once I reach Australia so that I would not have a problem in the future. Anyways, I am going to go on with it and will tell you all my story soon 

Thanks a million once again. Take care everybody, bye for now...

Best regards,
Sachin


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

maxpayne said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> First of all, thank you so much for all the help you guys do here. I am really sure it helps a lot of people in need like me and I really wish that this forum continues to keep it going forever
> 
> ...


i got the label, but you know what, when i landed in melbourne the immigration officer didn't even open the page on my passport with the label!! he just entered my details in his system and swiped my passport and all my info appeared!

When i pointed out to him that i have the label, he shrugged it and simply said "I got all your info here". Honestly that confirms to be the label is pretty much useless. 

However it is "pretty" to look at  and its useful for airlines to view.


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

There is no need to have a visa label

You can visit the below link and check your visa status
Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)

You can take a printout of your visa details from there


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

JBY said:


> i got the label, but you know what, when i landed in melbourne the immigration officer didn't even open the page on my passport with the label!! he just entered my details in his system and swiped my passport and all my info appeared!
> 
> When i pointed out to him that i have the label, he shrugged it and simply said "I got all your info here". Honestly that confirms to be the label is pretty much useless.
> 
> However it is "pretty" to look at  and its useful for airlines to view.


Same here. The airline never looked at it when I checked in, and neither did immigration on arrival. It's helpful to have when you're setting up medicare, a rental lease or a mobile phone contract, but the visa grant letter does the same thing (it's just an extra annoying thing to have to carry around). But for $70, I'd be willing to deal with that annoyance. (I got the label inserted before the fee was instituted.)

Bottom line is: don't need it when you fly in, don't need it when you arrive.


----------



## maxpayne (Oct 13, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Same here. The airline never looked at it when I checked in, and neither did immigration on arrival. It's helpful to have when you're setting up medicare, a rental lease or a mobile phone contract, but the visa grant letter does the same thing (it's just an extra annoying thing to have to carry around). But for $70, I'd be willing to deal with that annoyance. (I got the label inserted before the fee was instituted.)
> 
> Bottom line is: don't need it when you fly in, don't need it when you arrive.


Thank you ozbound12 for that valid point. I am hoping to do that once I reach Australia as my travel dates are nearing  Take care and have a good day.

Cheers,
Sachin


----------



## maxpayne (Oct 13, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> There is no need to have a visa label
> 
> You can visit the below link and check your visa status
> 
> You can take a printout of your visa details from there


Thank you bhagya_nair. I have it with me already and was just trying to make sure that I have all the information required in case I happen to run into an officer in one of our airports here 

Cheers,
Sachin


----------



## maxpayne (Oct 13, 2012)

JBY said:


> i got the label, but you know what, when i landed in melbourne the immigration officer didn't even open the page on my passport with the label!! he just entered my details in his system and swiped my passport and all my info appeared!
> 
> When i pointed out to him that i have the label, he shrugged it and simply said "I got all your info here". Honestly that confirms to be the label is pretty much useless.
> 
> However it is "pretty" to look at  and its useful for airlines to view.


Thank you JBY for that important bit of information  I think it should be fine in that case and I will try to get a label once I get there. Take care.

Cheers,
Sachin


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

hi Guys,

My question is a little out of context.
I wanted to ask as i am the primary applicant and my wife is secondary and she will be travelling first and I will join her later.
Will there be any problem as she would be travelling alone.
Is there some kind of mandate that the primary applicant should travel first or should accompany the secondary applicant.

Cheers,
R.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> My question is a little out of context.
> I wanted to ask as i am the primary applicant and my wife is secondary and she will be travelling first and I will join her later.
> ...


Only if it is stated in the visa grant letter. If not, then it doesn't matter who enters first.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Only if it is stated in the visa grant letter. If not, then it doesn't matter who enters first.


the grant letter says there are no condition on your visa.

so does this mean my wife can travel alone?

cheers,
Rw


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have some similar confusion. M the primary applicant and my wife is secondary. On my grant letter, there is no condition but for my wife there is 8502 condition i.e. she can't travel before primary applicant. But when i put visa label on my passport, there is 8502 condition on my label. I dont understand how it can be on my label even when i am the primary applicant?


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

destinyrules13 said:


> I have some similar confusion. M the primary applicant and my wife is secondary. On my grant letter, there is no condition but for my wife there is 8502 condition i.e. she can't travel before primary applicant. But when i put visa label on my passport, there is 8502 condition on my label. I dont understand how it can be on my label even when i am the primary applicant?


hey buddy,
i do not understand 8502 completely. COuld you please elaborate on that.
i have checked again all of my documents and there is no 8502 condition.

i was just browsing the immi website and found something, hope it helps u.
http://www.immi.gov.au/media/publications/visa-entry/_pdf/APP_Guide_part1.pdf

cheers,
R.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> the grant letter says there are no condition on your visa.
> 
> so does this mean my wife can travel alone?
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

destinyrules13 said:


> I have some similar confusion. M the primary applicant and my wife is secondary. On my grant letter, there is no condition but for my wife there is 8502 condition i.e. she can't travel before primary applicant. But when i put visa label on my passport, there is 8502 condition on my label. I dont understand how it can be on my label even when i am the primary applicant?


What is the confusion? I don't understand. You have an 8502 condition on your visa. Your wife cannot enter before you.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

destinyrules13 said:


> I have some similar confusion. M the primary applicant and my wife is secondary. On my grant letter, there is no condition but for my wife there is 8502 condition i.e. she can't travel before primary applicant. But when i put visa label on my passport, there is 8502 condition on my label. I dont understand how it can be on my label even when i am the primary applicant?


Is this condition mentioned under the visa conditions heading of the grant letter.

R.


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Is this condition mentioned under the visa conditions heading of the grant letter.
> 
> R.


Nope. the condition is not there in my visa section in grant letter. But its there on label. Thats why i am confused.


----------



## maxpayne (Oct 13, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> I travelled to Australia few days back from India without a visa label..There was this annoying guy at Immigration in Bangalore international airport who kept asking me wheres my PR card?? I wad like, whats a PR card..later i realised he was looking out for the visa label..lol..so he started asking too many questions basically when he didnt c my visa label..but in the end we got thru immigration..if u dont want to spend time answering stupid questions at immigration in india, thn i would advise u to go for a visa label..we didnt face any problem at malaysia or australia..nevertheless i got mine stamped for $70 instantly when i reached australia..dont want to keep answering immigration official's stupid questions in the future..


What is the procedure to get this done after reaching Australia? Please advice. 

Thanks,
Sachin


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

maxpayne said:


> What is the procedure to get this done after reaching Australia? Please advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sachin


Just walk into any of the DIAC offices located in ur respective city and get it done..u need to take a token for visa labelling..thn the diac officer asks u to pay $70 and u get the visa label instantly on ur passport..then and there..as simple as that..


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

katy_aus said:


> Just walk into any of the DIAC offices located in ur respective city and get it done..u need to take a token for visa labelling..thn the diac officer asks u to pay $70 and u get the visa label instantly on ur passport..then and there..as simple as that..


See how smartly and politely Katy_aus suggested him to not cut the line by hinting the token? 
It's brilliant. 

Yeah getting a visa label is as simple as ABC, and it doesn't even take that long. When your token number is called, you just tell them that you need a visa label on your passport. They will put your passport details into their system and print a sticker from their printer. Then they would peel the sticker off, and put it on one clean blank page of your passport. And then they will notify that it's good to go. 

Sweet and simple!


----------



## maxpayne (Oct 13, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Just walk into any of the DIAC offices located in ur respective city and get it done..u need to take a token for visa labelling..thn the diac officer asks u to pay $70 and u get the visa label instantly on ur passport..then and there..as simple as that..


Thank you katy_aus. Have a good day.

Cheers,
Sachin


----------



## maxpayne (Oct 13, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> See how smartly and politely Katy_aus suggested him to not cut the line by hinting the token?
> It's brilliant.
> 
> Yeah getting a visa label is as simple as ABC, and it doesn't even take that long. When your token number is called, you just tell them that you need a visa label on your passport. They will put your passport details into their system and print a sticker from their printer. Then they would peel the sticker off, and put it on one clean blank page of your passport. And then they will notify that it's good to go.
> ...


Wow, are you the mind reader the world has been looking for, C'mon give me a break.
Look somebody was looking for a genuine help and a lot of good people around here took the time amidst their busy schedules to read new posts and help them out. Please don't spoil that spirit for heaven's sake.... I have had the privilege of working with numerous people in various countries and its just that Australia is new to me and that is the only reason I wanted some help. I don't need your piece of advice on how "tokens work"....
I did not want to reply to this initially bcoz, I have a lot of respect for others around here. However, sometimes it is important to let certain people know that they are not as smart as they think they are. I am not interested in an argument here.
My apologies to anyone who thinks I am rude, I didknow not mean it to be...

Regards,
Sachin


----------



## giri1979 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Sachin..
I got my PR and looking to travel with family next month. .wanted to check if you faced any problem without visa label..particularly from the immigration guys..since I too don't have the time to apply for one..
Thanks
Girish


----------



## mnexpat (Apr 20, 2013)

maxpayne said:


> Wow, are you the mind reader the world has been looking for, C'mon give me a break.
> Look somebody was looking for a genuine help and a lot of good people around here took the time amidst their busy schedules to read new posts and help them out. Please don't spoil that spirit for heaven's sake.... I have had the privilege of working with numerous people in various countries and its just that Australia is new to me and that is the only reason I wanted some help. I don't need your piece of advice on how "tokens work"....
> I did not want to reply to this initially bcoz, I have a lot of respect for others around here. However, sometimes it is important to let certain people know that they are not as smart as they think they are. I am not interested in an argument here.
> My apologies to anyone who thinks I am rude, I didknow not mean it to be...
> ...


Hey Sachin

I am planning to visit Aus in October.
Please share if you faced any problem while departure from India for no visa label on your passport.

your inputs will be helpful to us otherwise we will have to get visa lable on our passports.

Thanks


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

No problem encountered. just carry a print out of visa grant, just in case.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Bumping up an old, but valid thread. I've decided to go for a visa label though I have to pay through my nose. The main reason being stated few pages back that immigration officers can start harassing if one doesn't have a label and is not well trained. Here are my doubts.

1. How to Obtain Your Visa Label - Australian High Commission In this link, it mentions that we need to get a DD. Should this be in AUD? 

2. The 1045 form has option for CC as well and I had chosen that option. Won't the staff in the embassy be able to use the CC card details and finish the payment? Are they asking for DD because of the 2-factor authentication required on CC payments here?

Please let me know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Dear Senior people ,

I have recently changed by passport details after the visa grant, I had also received a confirmation from DIBP that, the new details have been updated in their records. However, while I am applying for Visa Label with form 1405 at the regional VFS office, do I need to mention my new passport number in the form or the old one for the lable ?

Thanks for the help & support !

T&R
hiya_hanan


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

hiya_hanan said:


> Dear Senior people ,
> 
> I have recently changed by passport details after the visa grant, I had also received a confirmation from DIBP that, the new details have been updated in their records. However, while I am applying for Visa Label with form 1405 at the regional VFS office, do I need to mention my new passport number in the form or the old one for the lable ?
> 
> ...


new, visa is now linked to the new one (as long as DIBP confirmed an update)


----------



## hopparide (Apr 27, 2015)

You can take help of agencies which are easily available there and do their jobs very fast. if you want we can also help you or you can also take help of many site.


----------

